# another Good Day



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Easter suNDAY 4/20/14

this is why i frikkn love it here so much in the spring and fall...did an all day multi-sport circuit

9am, fed the horses and went to lb some nearby hills i carve










notice the Big looming in the back, looking primo



















1.5 hour sesh at the skatepark, late morn i had it mostly to myself, frikkn magical when it's nice out like this


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

THEN, started hiking to ride at 3pm










summit in 1hr45mins, not pushin too hard. notice no Milo this trip, didn't want any shit from the pigs this time, esp since it was 4/20, did i mention it was 420? yeh...waited on top for an hour for the Sun to break thru, tossed back 3 Sessions meantime + um, yeh










nice lil bench w/ Glacier Park view










My run, Cal's Country, 6 inches of pow/pellet, softness that was fasyt as fuk w my fresh redwax












looking back up at Cal's










beauty abounds










then i somehow ended up back at the park for another hour, at this point i was pretty much wiped, but still ok to skate..










final leg, late evening kayak trip on WF Lake with my son, that ran on well into the darkness, water like glass it was so fukn rad



















then i went in finally and proceeded to pass out in the middle of the livingroom floor for 5 hrs, LOL, the end


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice, Cass!

One day I'll ask to trade equine services for local knowledge.

I'll even feed for ya :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Except for maybe a tits deep POW day, looked to me like a perfect day in pardisimo! . ...not to come off like a petty little shit, but it's been 3 weeks since I last strapped in! I gotta stop reading about alla your "Good Days!" . (...green is not my color!) 




One question tho. It looks like you were hiking up a resort? They don't hassle you for that there? Around here you'd get arrested for trespassing.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

nice... 

I would love to ride near Logan Pass in the springtime...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I could get away and live my life like that instead of the rat race that I live in now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get away and live my life like that instead of the rat race that I live in now.


AMEN bruddah!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> One question tho. It looks like you were hiking up a resort? They don't hassle you for that there? Around here you'd get arrested for trespassing.


mtn closed apr7, there is an uphill policy in effect for one month, then it is a freeforall, you can go and do whatever you want, it's USFS land. there are a lot of bears up there though

Logan Pass: opens usually in mid june, starts 3 weeks of mayhem on the top of Glacier. im gonna get up there at least a few times during that window, will document...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get away and live my life like that instead of the rat race that I live in now.


it comes down to how much you are willing to sacrifice to make it happen. if things are bad enough wherever you are sometimes you gotta (esp if you are young) say fuck it, drop everything, and start fresh...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> mtn closed apr7, there is an uphill policy in effect for one month, then it is a freeforall, you can go and do whatever you want, it's USFS land. there are a lot of bears up there though.


Ah! Didn't realize the resort was USFS land. Cool that you can hike n ride it tho, (...shitty FS leash laws not withstanding.)

Bears eh? Being Montana, I imagine some if not all, Grizz? I could definitely see that being a problem. Especially in early spring. 

Proly not a good idea to "Jib" one huh?! 


-edit-



CassMT said:


> it comes down to how much you are willing to sacrifice to make it happen. if things are bad enough wherever you are sometimes you gotta (esp if you are young) say fuck it, drop everything, and start fresh...


Man,.. If I were even just 10 years younger!!!

Did that at least twice between 23 and 36 yo. Including doing so after starting and then losing a business, divorce & bankruptcy. Neither time wound up being all that much better eventually. :dunno: Right now, I'm more worried about keeping my increasingly expensive and slowly dwindling health benefits at work. 

-meh- maybe it's getting to be about that time to do it again anyways.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Cass, way to get after it!

If the resort is closed why is there an uphill policy? And what is it?

Anyway nice work.


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Uphill Policy

It is your responsibility to read through the entire Uphill Travel Policy and study the Access Routes if you plan to travel uphill at Whitefish Mountain Resort
Whitefish Mountain Resort Uphill Traffic Policy

Please Note the Following Special Order from the US Forest Service:

It is prohibited for any skier, hiker, or person otherwise, to approach within 100 feet of grooming machines, whether stationary or moving; or snowmaking equipment, to include but not limited to fan guns, high-pressure water lines, and high-voltage electrical cables, within the Whitefish Mountain Resort permit boundary. Order D08-112-L-10, Title 36 CFR 261.53(e) This Special Order is ALWAYS In Effect.

Before Ski Season: Please heed the Forest Service Special Order, Uphill Traffic Policy and the Uphill Skier Responsibility Code. There are no other route restrictions, and uphill travel should be pursued at one’s own risk.

During Ski Season: Uphill traffic within the boundaries of Whitefish Mountain Resort and only on the two designated routes during the time periods indicated here:

Toni Matt Route 6AM-4PM ONLY
This route follows the western (left-hand, if traveling uphill) edge of Toni Matt from the Lift Plaza to the Summit and is marked by 12″ red diamonds with an arrow and the word “UPHILL” printed on them.

East Route 9AM-7PM ONLY
*This route begins at the Base Lodge, crosses the bridge towards the Ski and Ride School and Clinic building and ascends lower Inspiration, Expressway, Moe-Mentum, and Fill Hill to the Summit. It is marked by 12″ red diamonds with an arrow and the word “UPHILL” printed on them. Please park in the Willow Lot.

Outside of Operating Hours (BEFORE 9AM and AFTER 4PM) skiers MUST proceed down the approved route for the time skiing down.

After Ski Season: For the 14 days following “Closing Day” at the resort, uphill and downhill traffic within the boundaries of Whitefish Mountain Resort will be restricted in the following ways:

East Route 8AM – 4PM ONLY

No Route Restrictions before 8AM and after 4PM

LEGAL INFORMATION: Whitefish Mountain Resort is the holder of a Special Use Permit on U.S. Forest Service land in the Tally Lake Ranger District. That permit states that: “The Special Use Permit authorizes the resort to provide public opportunities for skiing and snowboarding and natural resource-based outdoor recreation in National Forest Settings … The lands within the special use permit boundary shall remain open to the public for all lawful purposes; except for any restrictions the resort and Forest Service agree to be necessary as documented in the Operating Plan … The resort is responsible for public health and risk management within the resort boundary.” All dogs at Whitefish Mountain Resort, including on Forest Service Land, must be leashed and controlled at all times, pursuant to Federal Regulation 36 CFR 261.53(e). During ski season, dogs are not permitted outside of parking areas at the resort.
The Uphill Skier’s Responsibility Code

Skiing (a term which includes snowboarding and all other forms of sliding on snow), whether uphill or downhill, involves inherent risks that cannot be eliminated. However, there are a few rules of conduct that can decrease the risk involved. When traveling within ski resort boundaries, follow the Skier’s Responsibility Code (printed on the back of all lift tickets and season passes, as well as on trail maps), and follow these additional guidelines for uphill travel:

ALWAYS

Travel uphill only on the designated route, marked with red diamond-shaped signs.
Stay completely to the edge of ski trails; do not hike or stand in the middle of a ski trail.
Observe posted signs, warnings, and trail closures.
Be alert for & yield to downhill skiers.
Yield to and/or avoid all ski area machinery.

NEVER

Stop in high-traffic zones, where you are likely to obstruct a trail, or where you are not visible to downhill traffic.
Hike, stand, or otherwise position more than two people side-by-side across the fall line.
Bring pets out of parking areas during ski season.

Thank you for your cooperation. We’ll see you on the hill.

– The Staff of Whitefish Mountain Resort


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ah nice, so it's two weeks after closing only, so it's open season as of now....

rain/snowin good out there now, this weekends gonna be awesome! gotta think how i can top myself...


----------

